# Need a trailer for a Polaris crew



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

How long do I need ? With and length ? Single or dual axel , who has the best prices in Houston ? Do I need brakes ? Would like one with ramps not gate ! 

Looking at getting one this week so any help would be appreciated ! Thanks 

Even would consider used


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

The smallest trailer is a 6x12 but you will have to back it on and there is no room for anything else. Your Ranger will also have to be stock with no forward a-arms to fit.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Your best bet is a 14ft trailer. With a 12 the *** end of the ranger will hang off. If you have a 12 with a gate it won't work.


----------



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Look up Texas trailer sales. I just picked up a 16ft tandem axle with ramps for 1089. Good trailer, same trailer at Texas Bragg was 1650. There in Austin and Houston


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.trouttiretrailers.com/home

I used these guys. They are in Porter. Easy to deal with and best price for a quality trailer. Some of these trailer guys throw **** tires on them and some of the angle iron top trailers are very weak. Just factor a good set of trailer tires in when you deal with the guys that are WAY underpriced. My crew with lift tires etc fits perfectly on a 14' but we usually use the 18' from trout to have room for ice chests and other stuff.


----------



## bayoubuddy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 14 with the spring assist ramp pipe top like new sell 4 $999.99

Jeff 281 650-1115


----------



## bayoubuddy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 14 with the spring assist ramp pipe top like new sell 4 $999.99

Jeff 281 650-1115


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

I would stay away from Texas Trailer Sales I bought a 20ft trailer from them and it's about as half a** painted as i've ever seen the whole underside was left raw metal and about a month into it i had to re-wire all of my lights. The trailer has served its purpose but id get something a little better made.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Trout trailers hands down


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a Trout trailer in Porter TX which is actually made by Tiger trailers best trailer I have had hands down its a 12ft tandem axle with the pipe top I love it! Best Bang for your Buck!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Maxey trailer is the best I've owned. I have a custom 24ft bumper pull with the 102in wide package. I can load both my razors sideways up front and my ranger crew on the back. Pulls great


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

I have purchased three trailers from Trout Tire in Porter and do not have one complaint. They have great prices and their customer service can not be any better.


----------

